# 3 month from start



## piotr88 (23 May 2017)

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (23 May 2017)

Hello piotr kwiatkowski
Awesome tank mate. I bet that hydrocotyle is a pain to keep tidy.


----------



## piotr88 (24 May 2017)

Ryan Thang To said:


> Hello piotr kwiatkowski
> Awesome tank mate. I bet that hydrocotyle is a pain to keep tidy.



Hi. Yes hydrocotyle grove really fast so I do trimming every week 


Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## piotr88 (4 Jun 2017)

Update. I was removed hydrocotyle and added sand. For me looks better now like before. 





Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## GPaul (4 Jun 2017)

Looking nice, front sand looks good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan4x4 (5 Jun 2017)

looks great!


----------



## CooKieS (5 Jun 2017)

Nice nature scape, sand in the front helps to get a better scale and less care than hydrocotyle, good job!


----------



## konrad.mrozek.7 (18 May 2018)

Great scape. That stand - clever idea! What about fish mate ?


----------



## AllieG (5 Jul 2018)

Wow looks great at 3 months! Have you got any fish in it?


----------



## Nubias (15 Jul 2018)

Looks great and love the tank stand


----------



## Ashley Hunter (23 Feb 2019)

Love the way this looks stand and everything


----------



## Monkfish (25 Mar 2019)

Great looking tank and nice stand.  I'm guessing that is a DIY job?


----------



## Roland (14 May 2020)

Your all projects are amazing being honest.


----------



## Inked_aqua (6 Jan 2021)

awesome job


----------



## Paul Kettless (11 Jan 2021)

very nice indeed


----------



## Stueylake (1 Feb 2021)

Very tidy scape


----------



## Jimmy (14 Feb 2021)

Love how natural it looks


----------

